# Evolution Series presents World Percussion 2.0 for Kontakt (New Kendang Video!!)



## pulse (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi all!

Evolution Series is proud to present the brand new 'World Percussion 2.0' designed for Kontakt 

This critically acclaimed ultimate percussion virtual instrument just got even better.

Evolution Series, an Australian sample library developer, announced the release of its World Percussion 2.0, the first major update to the next generation World Percussion virtual instrument offering unprecedented sound quality and endless creativity. 

Created for Kontakt 5 including the free Kontakt player, World Percussion 2.0 presents a simple yet intuitive way to take control of critically acclaimed sounds through advanced scripting techniques.

In addition to all the original instruments, the Evolution Series team went back to the studio and recorded an additional 35 explosive drums expanding the library to 111 instruments. They even remixed to perfection some of the original drums.

Now available for sale, World Percussion 2.0 is designed to satisfy the most discerning film, TV, game composers and producers. It is a powerful and easy-to-use sample library using state-of-the-art equipment, a world-class scoring stage, and a treasure trove of beautiful instruments - offering unprecedented quality and endless creativity.

As a fully packed 45 gigabyte library, it features amazing sounds from Africa, Asia, Europe, Middle East, and South America. It also offers 4 user-controllable microphone positions, an extensive array of velocities and round robin and hundreds of unique midi grooves. Aside from both tuned and un-tuned percussion, the library helps to fuel your creativity through the Quick Kits and World Inspire Sets.

“Five years of rigorous product optimization, testing and research have finally brought us here. We are very proud to present World Percussion 2.0 - thousands of hours have been invested to ensure that this library will add a new dimension of authenticity to your next production,” Co- Creator and Music Composer Anthony Ammar said.

Take advantage of Evolution Series World Percussion 2.0’s key features:

- 5 years in the making
- 111 Instruments
- 45 GB NCW lossless compressed
- FREE Kontakt Player compatible
- Up to ten round robin
- Multiple velocities
- Four microphone positions
- World class scoring stage
- Hundreds of breathtaking MIDI grooves
- Download Now!

“The sonic transparency combined with careful programming make for an ultra realistic experience,” Co- Creator and Sound Engineer Daniel Leffler pointed out.

“We had world renowned music composers testing the product before release to ensure we provide the most competitive sounds for today’s modern composer.”

Evolution Series World Percussion 2.0 can now be purchased exclusively at our new website http://www.evolutionseries.com for $479 (US).

Upgrade from World Percussion standard Engine version to World Percussion 2.0 for $99. 

Upgrade from World Percussion compact Engine version to World Percussion 2.0 from $249.

Follow us on Facebook and Twitter to get the latest developments!

*Facebook:*

https://www.facebook.com/evoseries

*Twitter:*

https://www.twitter.com/evoseries

*For more information and audio demos please visit:*

http://www.evolutionseries.com

*Evolution Series World Percussion 2.0 Interview Video*



*Evolution Series World Percussion 2.0 World Inspire Set Demo 'The Mighty'*



*Evolution Series World Percussion 2.0 World Inspire Set Demo 'Dhol Bro's Incorporated'*



*Evolution Series World Percussion 2.0 Instrument Demo 'Bodhran'*



*Evolution Series World Percussion 2.0 Overview*



*Evolution Series World Percussion 2.0 Instrument Demo 'Dhol 1'*



*Evolution Series World Percussion 2.0 Instrument Demo 'Bass Darabuka'*



*Evolution Series World Percussion 2.0: Midibits Tuned Percussion Overview*



*Evolution Series World Percussion 2.0 Instrument Demo 'Djembe 2'*



*Evolution Series World Percussion 2.0 Instrument Demo 'Kendang'*



Kind regards,

The Evolution Series Team


----------



## wqaxsz (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: Evolution Series something big coming 9 Marth 2013*

Hi, 

i am SO curious about this. Can't wait.

Greetings.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: Evolution Series something big coming 9 Marth 2013*

As a fan of ethnic libraries, this has piqued my interest. Nice artwork.


----------



## Consona (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: Evolution Series something big coming 9 Marth 2013*

_"Staying tuned"_ ^>| 

Evolution Series World Percussion are the best sampled ethnic percussion, imo. The sound is unbelievably lifeful, so to speak. I'm saving for full version.


----------



## pulse (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi All!

Can't wait to give you all more information! Allot of hard work has gone into this project, plus my hair seems to go grayer every-time I work on sample based projects 

Also thanks for your nice comments on the artwork and our World Percussion library


----------



## Marius Masalar (Mar 4, 2013)

Sweet! Can't wait to see/hear what you've got cooking, Anthony.


----------



## pulse (Mar 4, 2013)

Hey Marius!

This project took a while to cook... but I think it will be worth the wait


----------



## RiffWraith (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: Evolution Series something big coming 9 Marth 2013*

Cowbell? :mrgreen:


----------



## pulse (Mar 4, 2013)

RiffWraith! How did you guess!!!! Epic Cowbell!! with 50RR and 99 Velocities


----------



## JoKern (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: Evolution Series something big coming 9 Marth 2013*

Cool - subscribed and followed. :D 

Looks exciting. 

Cheers.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Mar 5, 2013)

pulse @ Mon Mar 04 said:


> RiffWraith! How did you guess!!!! Epic Cowbell!! with 50RR and 99 Velocities




I hope THIS TIME, someone gets the epic cowbell legato transitions right! It might be one of those instruments that just cannot be sampled.





o


----------



## pulse (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks JoKern 

Rob yeah people think sampling strings are hard! Try sampling an Epic Cowbell!!!


----------



## RiffWraith (Mar 5, 2013)

pulse @ Wed Mar 06 said:


> Thanks JoKern
> 
> Rob yeah people think sampling strings are hard! Try sampling an Epic Cowbell!!!



:roll:


----------



## Ed (Mar 5, 2013)

In 50 years people will still make cowbell jokes


----------



## pulse (Mar 5, 2013)

Most definitely Ed... the cowbell is such a treasured instrument! its historical and musical value will be passed on for generations to come


----------



## RiffWraith (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: Evolution Series something big coming 9 Marth 2013*

Me and my big mouth.... o


----------



## pulse (Mar 5, 2013)

Hey RiffWraith! you have to be careful when you mention the "C" word around here! or otherwise developers might actually make a real Epic Cowbell library


----------



## dormusic (Mar 6, 2013)

http://www.copyblogger.com/more-cowbell/


----------



## pulse (Mar 6, 2013)

great link dormusic


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: Evolution Series something big coming 9 Marth 2013*

Enough with the epic bell!! What I wish for is for someone to capture the very delicate sound of the Calfbell : deeply soft. 0oD


----------



## MichaelL (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: Evolution Series something big coming 9 Marth 2013*



Ned Bouhalassa @ Wed Mar 06 said:


> Enough with the epic bell!! What I wish for is for someone to capture the very delicate sound of the Calfbell : deeply soft. 0oD



Go for the milk-fed veal bell, when you need a more tender sound. (sorry vegans)


----------



## mk282 (Mar 6, 2013)

Everybody digs the cowbell, while tambourine is forever alone...


----------



## pulse (Mar 6, 2013)

I think we opened Pandora's box! 

Eitherway only 2 more big sleeps's to go!!


----------



## pulse (Mar 8, 2013)

Hey All!

Goodnight from Sydney Australia!

We will see you in the morning with the big reveal


----------



## Dan Mott (Mar 8, 2013)

Good Luck Anthony!


----------



## pulse (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks Dan-Jay!

World Percussion 2.0 for kontakt is now officially released!

Please see the first post for more details


----------



## Chriss Ons (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: Evolution Series presents World Percussion 2.0 for Kontakt*

Looks like a a really great update of what was already a _comprehensive_ library, to say the least... I was already very impressed with the v.1 -demos I heard earlier... Can't say I'm still on the fence, it's just a matter of budget... 
Awesome library... Stunning graphics, as well. Congrats & good luck with this release!


----------



## pulse (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks Josquin for your kind words


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Mar 8, 2013)

Awesome! Kontakt format and more attractive price point were at the top of my wish list for this lib.


----------



## pulse (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: Evolution Series presents World Percussion 2.0 for Kontakt*

Hey Ian,

Glad your happy! this was a pretty intense update for us... we really wanted to make sure this was going to be something special


----------



## williemyers (Mar 9, 2013)

pulse @ Tue Mar 05 said:


> Most definitely Ed... the cowbell is such a treasured instrument! its historical and musical value will be passed on for generations to come


o.k....this is where the old guy with the control room "war stories" gets to weigh in  

First of all, you have to have to have been at this long enough to remember a speaker/monitor called the "Voice of the Theater" (the '60's/70's). These babies were *so* huge, that they were often mounted on scafolding, behind the mixing desk. That made them large enough that one could actually crouch behind one, making that person unseen to others - say, the Producer - on the other side of the mixing desk. 
Then, when the producer asked the engr. for a playback, if the person "hiding" behind the monitor happen to have a cowbell..... when no cowbell had been recorded in the track? Well, you get the idea, don't you? 
*Great* way to drive a producer and engineer nuts!! I saw all this happen at Doppler Studios/Atlanta and damn near pissed myself!


----------



## pulse (Mar 9, 2013)

Funny story williemyers  lol


----------



## pulse (Mar 10, 2013)

Hey andy.k yes you are correct... was an epic job porting it across... plus there is a whole lot of new content.

More demos to come


----------



## david robinson (Mar 10, 2013)

best of luck. almost unusable on best service engine. that is, compared to my other libs. j.
will buy update to kontakt - in for a penny..........j.


----------



## pulse (Mar 10, 2013)

Hey David... Many Thanks! I'm sure you wont be disappointed


----------



## 667 (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: Evolution Series presents World Percussion 2.0 for Kontakt*

Definitely on my "must buy" list. It's been there for a while but I just haven't pulled the trigger, Kontakt-based, new content, lower price really seals the deal.


----------



## RobertTewes (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: Evolution Series presents World Percussion 2.0 for Kontakt*

I am a bit confused by the 2.0 version weighing in under the KONTAKT 5 engine at 45 gigabytes. The full Bestservice ENGINE version was 220 GB. Are all of the same instruments included in 2.0 as well as the additional instruments? What accounts for the slimmer by comparison GB size of the 2.0 version to the ENGINE version?


----------



## pulse (Mar 10, 2013)

Hey 667 I must say thanks to our wonderful scripters the new kontakt version is much more streamlined... 1 patch per drum instead of the 5... we're pretty proud of this release 

Robert.. good question! There are two reasons for this. First, we optimized the number of microphones to suit a more modern work flow by removing the unnecessary choices (such as Centre and Rear Overheads and Premixed options). This is in response to feedback from some of Hollywoods top composers. So the microphone choices you do get are Close, Overheads, Room Close and Room Far.

Second, we utilised the Native instruments compression format which astoundingly reduced the size of the library by over 60%!. Aside from these upgrades, everything else remain the same and has been improved upon.

Hope this helps!


----------



## pulse (Mar 11, 2013)

*'The Mighty' World Inspire Set*

*Evolution Series World Percussion 2.0 World Inspire Set Demo 'The Mighty'*



Here is a demo from one of our multi patches called 'The Mighty'. What you are hearing is straight out of the box! and showcases some of our new content included in the World Percussion 2.0 release.


----------



## Ed (Mar 11, 2013)

Oh crap! Just realised this is in Kontakt and the old one was Engine!! :D


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 11, 2013)

Ed @ Mon Mar 11 said:


> Oh crap! Just realised this is in Kontakt and the old one was Engine!!



... and the reason for this is?


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: 'The Mighty' World Inspire Set*



pulse @ Mon Mar 11 said:


> Here is a demo from one of our multi patches called 'The Mighty'. What you are hearing is straight out of the box! and showcases some of our new content included in the World Percussion 2.0 release.



Sounds very good to my ears!


----------



## Ed (Mar 11, 2013)

germancomponist @ Mon Mar 11 said:


> Ed @ Mon Mar 11 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh crap! Just realised this is in Kontakt and the old one was Engine!!
> ...



Its awesome! I hate the idea of using Engine


----------



## pulse (Mar 11, 2013)

Hey All!

Yep it sure is for Kontakt... it even is Kontakt player compatible 

Hey germancomponist thanks for your nice comment.

Regarding the move from Engine to Kontakt. We still think Engine is a great sampler, though we had a lot of demand for a Kontakt version plus we really wanted to utilise some of Kontakts amazing scripting possibilities.

Our aim will be to continute to develop for Kontakt... we've got some very cool ideas on the boil


----------



## Ed (Mar 11, 2013)

pulse @ Mon Mar 11 said:


> Regarding the move from Engine to Kontakt. We still think Engine is a great sampler, though we had a lot of demand for a Kontakt version plus we really wanted to utilise some of Kontakts amazing scripting possibilities.
> )



Out of interest, since the claim is using Engine is better for piracy in what sense did this affect your move?


----------



## pulse (Mar 11, 2013)

Hey Ed,

Well Piracy is always a concern for any developer. But for us we're now using Continuata's watermarking system for the World Percussion 2.0 Release... its fantastic and have allot of faith in their service 

Either-way due to our new business model we can now make World Percussion more affordable as it is download only.. where as previously it had to be delivered on a hard drive


----------



## Ed (Mar 11, 2013)

Hard Drive?? wow. didnt even know that. I bet you'll have a lot more customers now its download and kontakt


----------



## pulse (Mar 11, 2013)

Yeah the Engine version was huge 220 gig! but thanks to the miracle of NI lossless encoding and refining our microphone choices, we were able to reduce the size substantially 

We are over the moon with how this version turned out - already getting some great responses from users


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## pulse (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: Evolution Series presents World Percussion 2.0 for Kontakt (Dhol Bro's Incorporated Video!!)*

*Evolution Series World Percussion 2.0 World Inspire Set Demo 'Dhol Bro's Incorporated'*



Here is a demo from one of our multi patches called 'Dhol Bro's Incorporated'. What you are hearing is straight out of the box! and showcases some of our new content included in the World Percussion 2.0 release.


----------



## mk282 (Mar 12, 2013)

Ed @ 11.3.2013 said:


> since the claim is using Engine is better for piracy



Not anymore, it's been cracked.


----------



## pulse (Mar 12, 2013)

Sadly end of the day nothing is really safe... but so far the best form of protection we find is continuata's system and hope that there is enough good and honest people in the world willing to pay for a library.


----------



## Ed (Mar 12, 2013)

pulse @ Tue Mar 12 said:


> Sadly end of the day nothing is really safe... but so far the best form of protection we find is continuata's system and hope that there is enough good and honest people in the world willing to pay for a library.



Yea, well its my understanding that Dan's Alpha library has done very very well, despite being completely open so its still possible to do well in this business


----------



## OLB (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: Evolution Series presents World Percussion 2.0 for Kontakt (Dhol Bro's Inc Video!!)*

This looks and sounds like a great library. I'm still on the fence though. I'd love to see some more detailed walkthroughs. Keep them coming 

I saw in http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UZlLAPO8-Us (your old Engine version) that you of course can play yourself but also having the possibility of triggering rhythms/loops on the keyboard. Is that still possible with the Kontakt version? 

Anyway, congrats on the release, it sounds superb! /\~O

Cheers,
Len


----------



## pulse (Mar 12, 2013)

Hey Ed... yeah its a nice to know there are honest people out there in the world 

OLB... thanks for your nice comments! I'll be working on a more detailed walkthrough soon... and in the meantime I'll be creating more videos showing off different drums. I should say all the demos that have been posted are triggering midigrooves being played with in Kontakt (like the Engine version)... obviously you can still play the drum with out using the grooves 

Big Thanks!
Anthony


----------



## quantum7 (Mar 12, 2013)

Glad to see you guys are with Kontakt now. I wanted to get this library a while back, but couldn't stomach working with Engine.....which ended up being cracked anyway. I will definitely be putting this lib on my "must buy" list.


----------



## pulse (Mar 12, 2013)

Hey Sean glad to hear  we're very happy with how much the kontakt scripting has streamlined everything... got to love technology


----------



## pulse (Mar 13, 2013)

*Evolution Series World Percussion 2.0 Instrument Demo 'Bodhran'*



Here is a demo from one of our instruments called the 'Bodhran'. What you are hearing is straight out of the box! and showcases some of our new content included in the World Percussion 2.0 release.


----------



## OLB (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Evolution Series presents World Percussion 2.0 for Kontakt (Bodhran Video!!)*

Thanks Anthony, sounds very good and to me it looks very playable. With that huge instrument list and your price.. it's hard to resist..


----------



## antoniopandrade (Mar 13, 2013)

This release reminds me of the CS2 release, a great 2.0 version of an already very good library with a price reduction... I'm counting my pennies for this one


----------



## pulse (Mar 13, 2013)

Hey OLB and Antonio! Thanks for your kind words  We've tried really hard to make this release something special... thats why we didn't rush it. 

I'll keep posting more videos and try and get a tutorial happening soon 

Big Thanks!

Anthony


----------



## pulse (Mar 14, 2013)

*Evolution Series World Percussion 2.0 Overview*



Here is a brief overview 

Enjoy!


----------



## EforEclectic (Mar 14, 2013)

Just watched all the videos and I am impressed. I didn't pay any attention to this while it was powered by Engine, so this move to Kontakt has put it squarely on my radar.


----------



## ysnyvz (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: Evolution Series presents World Percussion 2.0 for Kontakt (Overview Video!!)*

i watched all videos and fell in love with it :D 
just bought,downloading now :D


----------



## pulse (Mar 14, 2013)

Hey Thanks EforEclectic! 

ysnyvz thanks for purchasing World Percussion 2.0! Let us know how you go with it!

Big Thanks!

Anthony


----------



## Diffusor (Mar 14, 2013)

pulse @ Thu Mar 14 said:


> *Evolution Series World Percussion 2.0 Overview*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That dialogue could stand some hipassing.


----------



## pulse (Mar 15, 2013)

*Evolution Series World Percussion 2.0 Instrument Demo 'Dhol 1'*



Here is a demo of one of our Dhol instruments. What you are hearing is straight out of the box! and showcases some of our new content included in the World Percussion 2.0 release.


----------



## ysnyvz (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Evolution Series presents World Percussion 2.0 for Kontakt (Dhol 1 Video!!)*

this is not only a sample library!
you are simply giving 111 percussion instruments and a beatiful sounding hall for only $479 and i can't stop playing with them :D


----------



## Dan Mott (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Evolution Series presents World Percussion 2.0 for Kontakt (Dhol 1 Video!!)*



ysnyvz @ Sun Mar 17 said:


> this is not only a sample library!
> you are simply giving 111 percussion instruments and a beatiful sounding hall for only $479 and i can't stop playing with them :D



That is what I thought when I purchased this library on the original release. The playability is great.


----------



## pulse (Mar 16, 2013)

Hey ysnyvz and Dan-Jay! thanks for your wonderful comments  it makes us happy to know that your enjoying it... all these great comments we've had with this release encourages us to keep making great sample libaries


----------



## ysnyvz (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Evolution Series presents World Percussion 2.0 for Kontakt (Dhol 1 Video!!)*

i made a short track
this is out of box sound 
i only panned some instruments and everything is midi programmed
i love this library :D


[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http://api.soundcloud.com/tracks/83661773=false[/flash] 

https://soundcloud.com/yasinyavuz/countdown


----------



## pulse (Mar 17, 2013)

Hey ysnyvz nice work 

I really enjoyed how everything came together at the end... very exciting!


----------



## pulse (Mar 18, 2013)

*Evolution Series World Percussion 2.0 Instrument Demo 'Bass Darabuka'*



Here is a demo of our Bass Darabuka. What you are hearing is straight out of the box! and showcases one of our instruments included in the World Percussion 2.0 release.


----------



## ysnyvz (Mar 18, 2013)

pulse @ Sun Mar 17 said:


> Hey ysnyvz nice work
> 
> I really enjoyed how everything came together at the end... very exciting!



thanks i'm glad you liked it 
i have a question
is it possible to add my own grooves/techniques to the patches?
i made midi rolls for timpani but could not figure how to add them to patch


----------



## pulse (Mar 18, 2013)

hey ysnyvz yes it is possible to add your own rolls to the timpani 

Its a bit hard to put it in words... leave it with me and I'll make a wee video to explain.

Big Thanks,
Anthony


----------



## RiffWraith (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: Evolution Series presents World Percussion 2.0 for Kontakt (Bass Darabuka Video!!)*

Hey Anthony

Those two recent vid demos sound nothing short of excellent. Which mic positions are those? If all, are they at equal levels?

Thanks.


----------



## pulse (Mar 18, 2013)

Hey RiffWraith,

Thanks mate  the sound you are hearing are all the microphones playing back at once at equal level.

Everything was mixed and balanced out prior to going into kontakt... to give the users that instant gratification... end of the day we know allot of people are on short/crazy deadlines when writing music and not all are necessarily mix engineers... so the less time needed to make things sounds good the better


----------



## pulse (Mar 19, 2013)

*Evolution Series World Percussion 2.0: Midibits Tuned Percussion Overview*



Here is a quick overview on how to use midibits with a tuned percussion instrument (Timpani). This showcases one of the many exciting features included in the World Percussion 2.0 release.


----------



## ysnyvz (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: Evolution Series presents World Percussion 2.0 for Kontakt (Midibits Tuned Percussion Video!!)*

thanks so much for video Anthony! 
i made my rolls for timpani
it is mw controlled,looped,tempo-synched and sounds real :D





ps. you are such a great developer and i will wait to buy your next library :D


----------



## pulse (Mar 19, 2013)

hey ysnyvz! Great work! 

Thanks for your encouragement we'll promise to keep doing some cool things for our next releases.

Appreciate your support


----------



## Diffusor (Mar 19, 2013)

pulse @ Tue Mar 19 said:


> hey ysnyvz! Great work!
> 
> Thanks for your encouragement we'll promise to keep doing some cool things for our next releases.
> 
> Appreciate your support




You got the drums covered but I would love for someone to deeply sample ethnic instruments. Things like EW Silk only go so far and I find lacking. I would love to someone to handle ethnic instruments with the same detail as other modern orchestral libraries.


----------



## Dan Mott (Mar 19, 2013)

Diffusor @ Wed Mar 20 said:


> pulse @ Tue Mar 19 said:
> 
> 
> > hey ysnyvz! Great work!
> ...



+1000

We need a good OUD!


----------



## pulse (Mar 20, 2013)

Hey Diffusor and Dan-Jay... looks like we're all on the same wavelength


----------



## Diffusor (Mar 20, 2013)

pulse @ Wed Mar 20 said:


> Hey Diffusor and Dan-Jay... looks like we're all on the same wavelength



hint hint nudge nudge

Excellent.


----------



## ysnyvz (Mar 20, 2013)

pulse @ Wed Mar 20 said:


> Hey Diffusor and Dan-Jay... looks like we're all on the same wavelength



i'm already excited :D
most of current ethnic libraries are not deeply sampled
they don't even have mic positions (i hate dry libraries :twisted: )


----------



## pulse (Mar 20, 2013)

Yeah we're a big fan of mic positions too... always nice to have choice


----------



## mk282 (Mar 21, 2013)

Dry samples are much easier to work when legato scripting is involved. And you can add convolution reverb of your choice afterwards anyways...


----------



## pulse (Mar 21, 2013)

Hey mk282, very true dry samples are much easier to script... but I'm always up for a challenge 

Plus I love my real room mics


----------



## pulse (Mar 21, 2013)

*Evolution Series World Percussion 2.0 Instrument Demo 'Djembe 2'*



Here is a demo of our Djembe 2. What you are hearing is straight out of the box! and showcases one of our instruments included in the World Percussion 2.0 release.


----------



## ysnyvz (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Evolution Series presents World Percussion 2.0 for Kontakt (Djembe 2 Video!!)*

hey Anthony!
i've a little project
i'm making midi darbuka grooves in 40 traditional mid-eastern styles
i want to share them when it's done
what do you think?


----------



## pulse (Mar 22, 2013)

hey ysnyvz... sounds exciting mate!  keep me up to date with your progress... looking forward to hearing them.

Many Thanks!
Anthony


----------



## ysnyvz (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: Evolution Series presents World Percussion 2.0 for Kontakt (Djembe 2 Video!!)*

i'm glad you're interested 
still working on them
tomorrow they will be ready
here's one of them:


----------



## pulse (Mar 24, 2013)

Cool Mate I like your direction... can't wait for the rest


----------



## RasmusFors (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: Evolution Series presents World Percussion 2.0 for Kontakt (Djembe 2 Video!!)*

Wow ! It feels like someone is spamming my life with these must have percussion libraries. But it's okay, I've never really like my wallet anyways :?


----------



## pulse (Mar 25, 2013)

Hey RasmusFors... who needs wallets anyway... sample libraries are much more enjoyable


----------



## ysnyvz (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: Evolution Series presents World Percussion 2.0 for Kontakt (Djembe 2 Video!!)*

ok 40 grooves are ready  
i hope you like them


----------



## pulse (Mar 25, 2013)

Great! Can't wait to check them out 

Big Thanks! and I'll make sure to play them tomorrow! 

Anthony


----------



## pulse (Mar 26, 2013)

Hey Yasin! I just listened to the grooves... amazing work!  you obviously seem very familiar with middle eastern grooves a very impressive set!

A small tip that can help make a groove feel more natural... is that you can add a subtle amount of humanisation. In logic there is a cool feature called Transform in there is a humanise function. For all the grooves I created for World Percussion 2.0 I randomised the start time a bit for each hit... I found it added something nice. 

End of the day its all subjective... and I'm a big fan of your work! 

Anthony


----------



## R.Cato (Mar 27, 2013)

ysnyvz @ Wed Mar 20 said:


> pulse @ Wed Mar 20 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Diffusor and Dan-Jay... looks like we're all on the same wavelength
> ...



Ever checked out Eduardo Tarilonte's work?

Nevertheless some more options would be cool to have.


----------



## ysnyvz (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: Evolution Series presents World Percussion 2.0 for Kontakt (Djembe 2 Video!!)*

Thanks Anthony.
I'm flattered 
about humanization, you're right.
but midi editing is easy, so i left that to users 



> Ever checked out Eduardo Tarilonte's work?
> 
> Nevertheless some more options would be cool to have.



yes of course but topic is different here
we want World Strings (oud, qanun, cumbus, sitar etc.) from Anthony at same quality with WP2


----------



## pulse (Mar 29, 2013)

Definately like the idea of World Strings  eitherway what ever we do... we'll work hard to make sure its special.

Hope everyone has a great easter weekend!


----------



## pulse (Apr 3, 2013)

*Evolution Series World Percussion 2.0 Instrument Demo 'Kendang'*



Here is a demo of our Kendang. What you are hearing is straight out of the box! and showcases one of our instruments included in the World Percussion 2.0 release.


----------



## SeanM1960 (Apr 4, 2013)

Excellent sound! What the heck is a Kendang, tho? :? :lol:


----------



## mk282 (Apr 4, 2013)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kendang


----------



## pulse (Apr 5, 2013)

Hey Sean thanks! The mystery of the kendang... that wikipedia link explains it all I think 

Its a wonderful instrument... lots of possibilites!


----------



## dormusic (Apr 27, 2013)

I have a question: When sampling timpani, did you sample dynamics from pppp all the way up to ffff?


----------



## ysnyvz (Apr 27, 2013)

mallet version has 10 velocity layers and 10 RR
stick version has 6 layers and 10 RR
don't worry, every instrument is deep sampled in this library


----------



## dormusic (Apr 27, 2013)

Numbers are always nice, but is there a true ffff layer? The drum's pitch tends to bend a bit upward and back down when playing really loud... but I guess that can be synthesized by editing the instrument.


----------



## pulse (Apr 27, 2013)

Hey Dor 

We we're able to deeply sample 2 mallet types. Though there are many more mallets we could have done. Some mallets do offer a bit more growl/bend when hit at their loudest level (which I think is your ffff layer). The Mallet's we chose are more middle of the road. One is the stick, which has more attack than growl... we couldn't hit too hard as we would really dent the skin, and the other is one of the more traditional mallets (I forget which one it was - maybe the green one????  ) This had a really nice full sound and nice dynamics but maybe not as much growl as some of the other mallets available which sounded overall thiner. 

Either-way all mallets have their place, and we would have loved to spent a week sampling more mallet types, though when your paying big $$$$ for a world class scoring stage - we had to balance our time most effectively (with out cutting any corners).

Many Thanks,

Anthony


----------

